# Wie baue ich LIBs?



## Fats (20. Aug 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich hab hier ein paar Klassen, die ich ganz gerne mehrfach einsetzen möchte. Sprich als LIB. Es sind zum großen Teil Aufgaben aus dem WEB-Bereich. Also mit HttpSession und ServletRequest.

Wie geht das? 

Da ich HttpSession und Co einbinde, kann ich wohl nicht einfach ein simples JavaProjekt aufmachen, da der Compiler sonst die javax Packages nicht kennt.

Aber ich will eigentlich auch nicht immer ein komplettes WEB-Projekt anlegen. Hmm .. ist vielleicht zum Testen sogar nötig. Nur in einem WebProjekt bekomme ich doch ein war-File, das alles enthält. Ich will aber in diesem Fall keinen WEB-INF, WebPages, web.xml und Co Kram dabei haben, sondern wirklich nur die reinen Klassen. 

Müsste es dann nicht ein JAR sein? Also sowas wie zB. das commons-fileupload.jar?

Wie geht man da vor? Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Fats


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2008)

Natürlich wär das dann ein Jar, was sonst?


----------



## Fats (20. Aug 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich wär das dann ein Jar, was sonst?



Sorry für Unwissenheit. Hätte ja auch noch ne andere Lösung geben können. Aber danke für die Bestätigung!

Hab dazu dann auch eine Anleitung gefunden. 

Grüße
Fats


----------

